# '02 &'03 Bodykits



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Has anyone heard or know if '02 bodykits for a Spec V will fit an '03? I'm getting impatient waiting for one and I was just curious. Thanks


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

The 02 body kits will fit the 03's. It is the same body stlye (B15). There isnt too much out there right now, but enough to get an idea. Ohh BTW welcome to the forums. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Just ordered a VIS Octane kit for my Molten Silver 02. Will let you know how it works out! Besides that teh Buddy club 2 from Henshin Auto is about the only other one I would consider. Stillen makes a few but they're not that flattering IMO.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Also import-tuner.com go there and they make one called the skyline or something like that. That and the VIS are the only ones that I like. Like silver said the stillen one is ass ugly. I would get one of those two, but I am waiting for someone to make one where you can keep the factory fog lights and that doesnt look like ass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah jblaze,

I hate the fact one hasn't been fabricated yet to take advantage of the stock fog lights. I'm thinking about making up some hangers so that they sit behind the mesh on th octane kit. Wouldn't see them at day, but would be fine at night. It's just a thought so far, becaue it may look totally dumb-assed. I'll let you know how it works out. 

One thing I know I won't be doing is cutting into a brand new kit to make fog lamps holes. yikes!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Silver...I have been talking to your boy the past couple of nights, 95 sentra B13...he has been giving me some good info on my car and how to post a site for it.


----------

